# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  База трастовых отзывов вебмастеров

## zapili_net

VPS, выделенный сервер, домены, СМС-биллинг, фарма, РРС, СРА, тизерки, партнерки, платежные системы, VPN - если какие-то из этих слов вам знакомы и связаны с вашим доходом, то этот ресурс для вас.

Все, кто хотя бы раз выбирал хостера или любую другую СЕО компанию добавят zapili.net себе в закладки. Потому что в таком случае вы уже знаете сколько времени и сил занимает сбор и поиск актуальной информации о компаниях и их предложениях на рынке. С zapili.net эти издержки станут минимальны.

На сайте уже сейчас представлена актуальная информация о 270 компаниях и их список постоянно пополняется.
Более 1500 отзывов. Все отзывы именные, с указанием первоисточника и соответствуют минимальным предъявляемым требованиям:

- У автора отзыва более 50 сообщений на форуме
- Время регистрации на форуме более 3 месяцев 
- Автор отзыва не забанен на форуме
- Дата отзыва позже 1 января 2010 года
- Автор отзыва не является представителем компании

Наш рейтинг не претендует на истину в последней инстанции - это всего лишь количество и качество отзывов, выраженное математически, поэтому решать вам.

Отзывы транслируются в twitter - @zapili_net

*БОНУС! Выборка RU поисковых запросов за сутки бесплатно!*

----------


## zapili_net

Приветствуем! Рады сообщить вам, что количество SEO-компаний на http://zapili.net перевалило за 300, а число отзывов стремится к 2000.

*Новое в ноябре:*

*СМС-биллинги:* Nextpay, Smsdeluxe, Smsjoin, Paytrend, X-bill.
*Тизер-партнерки:* Ladycash, ,Tizermedia, Alltizer, TX2, Get-click, Adsyst, Missrich.
*Хостинг-компании:* Rusonyx, ihc.ru, Radiushost, Firstvds, Globatel, НКВД.pro, Amhost, Dianhost, Hostline, Logol, Hostlife, Megahoster, Truevds, Hostace, Tinyvds, Goodhoster.

*Появился фильтр отзывов!* Теперь вы можете почитать отзывы конкретного источника (форума), проследить динамику по годам, а так же просмотреть только негативные отзывы.

*Предложение!* Мы готовы предоставить Вам базу поисковых запросов за месяц абсолютно бесплатно в обмен на строку в подписи со ссылкой на наш ресурс вашего активного аккаунта на одном из популярных форумов сео тематики. За подробностями обращайтесь на e-mail: support@zapili.net

----------


## zapili_net

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую категорию компаний еще добавить на сайт. Спасибо.

----------


## zapili_net

Уважаемые вебмастера, поздравляем всех с новым годом! Здоровья, счастья и материального благополучия.
В 2012 году вас ждут приятные, а главное полезные плюшки. Следите за новостями в twitter - @zapili_net
С уважением, zapili.net (2144 отзыва о 316 компаниях)

----------


## zapili_net

Приветствуем!
Добавили сервис обратной связи. Сделаем вместе Zapili.net лучше!

Сменили хостинг. Уехали с VDSCOM на VPS от Inferno Solutions. Время загрузки сайта после переноса уменьшилось на 25% - это радует.

----------


## zapili_net

Приветствуем! Теперь на http://zapili.net можно подобрать виртуальные (VPS/VDS) и выделенные серверы под ресурсы warez и adult тематики.

----------


## zapili_net

Здравствуйте, уважаемые вебмастера. Сообщаем вам о последних добавленных компаниях.
Хостинг-компании: Hoster.ru, Multihost, Sprinthost, ISPserver, Komtet, Iphoster, Friendhosting, Vdsstore, Vpsville.ru, Host-ua, Hostplus, Natahost
CPA партнерки: Actionads, Djumbo, Cityads, Topadvert, QXplus, Actionstar, Leads3.com, Где слон?

VPN: vpn.aptinfo.net, v-p-n.ru, Thesafety.us, 5vpn.net

----------


## zapili_net

Приветствуем. Совсем недавно нашему ресурсу исполнился 1 год. В честь этой даты очередной полезный раздел Скидки. Теперь выбирать услуги SEO компаний на Zapili.net не просто удобно , но и выгодно. 
Будем рады услышать замечания и пожелания по поводу нововведения и развития ресурса в целом от всех заинтересованных.

Представители компаний, персональный ключ для добавления акций и скидок вы можете получить написав на support@zapili.net

Не повторяйте чужих ошибок. Читайте реальные отзывы вебмастеров на Zapili.net

PS. Представители компаний, хватит писать по поводу увеличения вашего рейтинга за $. Репутацию надо зарабатывать, а не покупать.

----------


## zapili_net

Приветствуем. Представляем вам очередных новичков нашего рейтинга.

Регистраторы доменов: 1dns.ru, toolname.com, imena.ua, dns.com.ua, ukrnames.com, domenua.com.ua, reggi.ru, reg3.ru, registrant.ru, daodomains.com, roboname.com, r01.ru, nic.ru, rdn.name

Хостинг-компании: 24-hoster.ru, Zenon.net, Hostland.ru, Locum.ru, Foxlaboratory.ru,  Besthosting.ua, Setvps.ru, Infobox.ru, Mirohost.net, Mangohost.net, PS.kz, iDHost.kz

Скидки SEO-компаний ждут своих счастливых владельцев, поспешите!

PS. Рекламодателям  :: Освободились места для баннеров. Так же напоминаем о таком эффективном виде рекламы как спонсорство раздела. Конверсия при наличии хороших отзывов и конкурентных цен от 5%.

----------

